# Bob (Hearts) Abishola - Season Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

New CBS sitcom from Chuck Lorre, with Billy Gardell (Mike from Mike & Molly) and Folake Olowofoyeku.

from wiki:
_Bob runs his family's successful, highly competitive sock company with his mother Dottie (Christine Ebersole), sister Christina, and younger brother Douglas. When the stress of the job lands him in the hospital, he is immediately drawn to Abishola, his kind, hardworking nurse. Now all Bob needs to do is convince her to give him a chance, which will take some doing since they couldn't be more different. After coming to America from Nigeria to find a better life for herself and her son Dele, Abishola lives in a small apartment with her super-protective relatives, Auntie Olu and Uncle Tunde. Undaunted by Abishola's lack of initial interest or the vast differences in their backgrounds, Bob is determined to win Abishola's heart, in this comedic examination of immigrant life in America._

Really liked this. It's rare to find a sitcom pilot that feels "fleshed out". Usually they take a couple eps to gel, but I liked this from the get-go. It helps that Billy Gardell is a really good comedic actor, and Folake seems to be a real find. The supporting characters did a nice job too. And you can see Chuck Lorre's fingerprints all over this.

I will admit to being skeptical going into this, but the pilot won me over. SP survives.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Folake is great as Abishola. It tended a little to the tried and true sitcom-y approach for my usual tastes, but I'll give it a couple more episodes, if only to listen to her delightful Nigerian accent.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

While I liked the female lead, it wasn't really funny.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was expecting not to like it, but I thought it was cute. 
Her family got a good laugh out of me.
I'm gonna stick with it.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

30 seconds in, and it had a fart joke. I was out.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Boring, unfunny, and uninspired. I'm out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

They made Bob look too old. Made it feel a bit creepy. 

BTW, there are 16 years difference between Bob and his mom in real life. And, I think, the same with his daughter. 

I like the people. Need to adjust the humor a bit.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

A lot of the cast from old Lorrie sitcoms (I counted 3, including the nurse)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree it is not funny.
The age thing did bother me - when it started I thought Christine Ebersole playing his Mom was his wife. 
I kinda took a double take when they said she was supposed to be his mother.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I enjoyed it. I’m in and I’m not a sitcom fan.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

For me Episode 2 was really funny. I love her family, and I really like how Abishola is the one not wanting a relationship, but her family and friends do.
And her friends, they are good too.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Agree. Good second episode. And my wife is now watching. She watches very little TV, but likes this.

Love the co-workers.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Christine Ebersole is a little young to play mom but she can blow (sing)! She showed off in the Episode 2. 

Auntie and Uncle are hilarious.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bob is the least funny thing about this show.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

You know, I would agree with that. 

It could've been a show about Abishola, her family and friends, and Abishola juggling her work, family, and social life. Without Bob as the constant.

I've enjoyed both episodes so far though, and am glad I started at the beginning. Most shows I come in late (like 4th season) and have to back track.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> It could've been a show about Abishola, her family and friends, and Abishola juggling her work, family, and social life. Without Bob as the constant.


It wouldn't surprise me if that was the original idea of the show. But network executives nixed the idea thinking it wouldn't appeal to a large enough audience without a more conventional character to identify with. I don't know if that's true, but I do know many shows go through changes before they are broadcast.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if that was the original idea of the show. But network executives nixed the idea thinking it wouldn't appeal to a large enough audience without a more conventional character to identify with. I don't know if that's true, but I do know many shows go through changes before they are broadcast.


Funny. I see it more as Lorre finding a vehicle for one of his guys.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I really like the co-workers. They're the best part of this show. Could do without the brother & sister altogether, although the mom is okay (Christine Ebersole).

Kemi: "Not according to Fox News"
Abishola: "And they're Fair and balanced"

I think you need the "Bob" character to balance the show. He doesn't have to carry it, but without him it's just a sitcom about a fish out of water (African in America). He brings a humanity to the story line. Plus, I think Billy Gardell is a really good comedy actor.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

My first one pass deletion of the new season...


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> My first one pass deletion of the new season...


Mine too.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

It’s growing on me. I can do without the brother and sister though.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Cainebj said:


> My first one pass deletion of the new season...


I'm still in. My 1st 1Pass deletion was The Unicorn.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm trying to stick it out because I like him but I'm on the edge.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> It's growing on me. I can do without the brother and sister though.


Yes. Bobs okay and needed to be glue but the aunt and uncle are awesome as are the co workers in the hospital.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I really enjoyed last night's episode where they both had other dating interests.
Bob's date really cracked me up, and I was thinking Abishola's family set her up so she would reconsider Bob.
I'm still on for the ride. I think it is getting better each episode.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Bob’s mom and Abishola. 

I laughed at her response when her "date" said she could keep her job as long as dinner is on the table.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm enjoying this more each week. I hope it continues.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> I'm enjoying this more each week. I hope it continues.


Agree.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Donbadabon said:


> It could've been a show about Abishola, her family and friends, and Abishola juggling her work, family, and social life. Without Bob as the constant.


I agree with this. I can't see Bob as her romantic partner. It's too late to change who he is, but my feeling is he should have been the doctor that appeared in every episode, and nothing more. Same personality.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I agree with this. I can't see Bob as her romantic partner. It's too late to change who he is, but my feeling is he should have been the doctor that appeared in every episode, and nothing more. Same personality.


Funny thing is that I could see her with Mike from Mike and Molly, so it isn't the actor.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The network has renewed drama _Evil_ for a second season and extended the runs of drama _All Rise_ and comedies _*Bob Hearts Abishola,* Carol's Second Act_ and _The Unicorn_. CBS didn't provide episode counts but said the latter four shows all have full-season orders - which in the current landscape can mean anything from 16 to 24 episodes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I like Bob Loves Abishola more than I thought I would. But I'm always intrigued by any show that explores a culture Americans aren't familiar with. For most of us, Nigeria is just spam princes. I do wonder, however, how much of their depiction is rooted in fact.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> I like Bob Loves Abishola more than I thought I would. But I'm always intrigued by any show that explores a culture Americans aren't familiar with. For most of us, Nigeria is just spam princes. I do wonder, however, how much of their depiction is rooted in fact.


I'd like to see it as an hour-long dramedy.

HBO had a season of "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency" years ago, which was a joy to watch (set in Botswana), with a truly stellar performance from Jill Scott; unfortunately, it didn't last beyond the season. Definitely something to be sought out at the public library.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I watched that show on HBO and liked it. Read some of the novels, too.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> HBO had a season of "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency" years ago, which was a joy to watch (set in Botswana), with a truly stellar performance from Jill Scott; unfortunately, it didn't last beyond the season. Definitely something to be sought out at the public library.


2009. Loved that show. Great cast, interesting stories. I was not familiar with Jill Scott before that, thought she was just an actor. Oh was I wrong.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> I'd like to see it as an hour-long dramedy.
> 
> HBO had a season of "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency" years ago, which was a joy to watch (set in Botswana), with a truly stellar performance from Jill Scott; unfortunately, it didn't last beyond the season. Definitely something to be sought out at the public library.


I bought that series! Anika Noni Rose was the absolute best. She and Scott seemed to pull off the South African accents and blended well with the African and British actors.

(The man who plays the uncle in this show is American but sounds pretty authentic - to me at least.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

astrohip said:


> 2009. Loved that show. Great cast, interesting stories. I was not familiar with Jill Scott before that, thought she was just an actor. Oh was I wrong.


I'm convinced that the series just was before its time. With current movements in entertainment in diversity cultures (i.e., everything does not need to be white, European-derived culture), I think that it could be a hit today. It would be mandatory viewing in _my _household. Unfortunately, IIRC, the driving creative force behind the series passed away (this was after the series was not renewed). I seriously was wondering about a Kickstarter campaign.

I still recall the first episode's scene with Jill Scott (whom I hadn't known about earlier, either) singing a cultural chant at the funeral of her dear departed daddy (as the character referred to him)--just beautiful and mesmerizing. I could go on and on.


Beryl said:


> I bought that series! Anika Noni Rose was the absolute best. She and Scott seemed to pull off the South African accents and blended well with the African and British actors.
> 
> (The man who plays the uncle in this show is American but sounds pretty authentic - to me at least.)


With the number of times I've checked the DVDs out from my local public library, I probably should purchase it as well. I've read all the books and there is just such a beautiful pureness to them, which was captured so well in the screen translation.

And you are absolutely right about Anika Noni Rose--the only part I miss in the screen adaptation is the character's ever-so-stylish shoes (her weakness) not talking to her, as in the books. Plus, I would have loved to see the actress evolve over time as the character does.

This is one of the TV series that I miss the most--it was so short-lived.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Gunnyman said:


> It's growing on me. I can do without the brother and sister though.


Me too. Or the mother. I like the Africans and Bob. I tolerate the nurse from America, even though I liked her for years playing so many roles. She seems to play nurses a lot.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Me too. Or the mother. I like the Africans and Bob. I tolerate the nurse from America, even though I liked her for years playing so many roles. She seems to play nurses a lot.


It's kind of a Chuck Lorre joke. She plays nurses in many of his shows.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Its it terrible of me to wish Bob's siblings die in a single car accident....


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm really liking the show, but I'm not sure how they can keep it going. Right now the viewer's motivation is based on finding out "will they get together or not". Once that happens, is there much left?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm really liking the show, but I'm not sure how they can keep it going. Right now the viewer's motivation is based on finding out "will they get together or not". Once that happens, is there much left?


I think so. They can have a long romance, plus the humor between them can last seasons. For example, see any of Chuck Lorre's other shows.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm really liking the show, but I'm not sure how they can keep it going. Right now the viewer's motivation is based on finding out "will they get together or not". Once that happens, is there much left?


Perhaps especially on point, "Mollie and Mike" continued on.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps especially on point, "Mollie and Mike" continued on.


I enjoyed that show a lot.

But I can't see Bob and Abishola in that way. I will admit they were quite appealing this week.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This week's episode was very good. But I wish someone had sent Bob's mom to Phoenix. And her other two kids had gone with her.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am probably weird, but I am uncomfortable when people play parts that require them to act like they've had a stroke, or are mentally disabled. 
So for that, this episode was not as good as the previous ones.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I am probably weird, but I am uncomfortable when people play parts that require them to act like they've had a stroke, or are mentally disabled.
> So for that, this episode was not as good as the previous ones.


That is interesting. Can you share what bothers you about it?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Isn't this a nice photo? Abishola doesn't smile much but she has a nice smile.

TV Ratings Monday: 'Bob Hearts Abishola' ticks up, 'The Voice' stays even


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Donbadabon said:


> I am probably weird, but I am uncomfortable when people play parts that require them to act like they've had a stroke, or are mentally disabled.
> So for that, this episode was not as good as the previous ones.


In my case, that's the one thing that makes me able to watch Bob's mother.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

I enjoy the aunt / uncle and Abishola's co-workers (also Bob's). Could definitely do without brother / sister. Could drop mom. And do we even need Bob?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ha. I agree, Bob is the weakest part of his own show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I think Bob is great. But I have a long history with the actor since he played Mike.

It's Bob's family that needs to go. All the Africans I like.

But I've had it up to here with a romance that seems likely never to happen. I know there have been many romances that seemed impossible, mainly in movies, but you just knew they would end up together. I'm not seeing it here.

And the way Abishola is pushing her son is just not pleasant for me to watch. It can be funny, but something about it just isn't working for me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> And the way Abishola is pushing her son is just not pleasant for me to watch. It can be funny, but something about it just isn't working for me.


I think the only part that is supposed to be funny about that is the fact that she is totally blind to what she is doing. And that is mostly sad.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The son got to show his dancing talent in the last episode. Although I'm not sure if the back flip is really him or a camera trick.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

If you can't see a person's face, it's a stuntman.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> If you can't see a person's face, it's a stuntman.


Don't even assume that. Jib jab can out your head on a video pretty cheap. Studios can do even more.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Don't even assume that. Jib jab can out your head on a video pretty cheap. Studios can do even more.


You sure they can do it and it ends up professional enough we can't tell?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> You sure they can do it and it ends up professional enough we can't tell?


They brought Carrie Fisher back to life. Avatar wasn't real. Nor was Gollum. Of course they can put a face on a body to fake a stunt. The only question is do they want to spend the time/money. I used Jib Jab to show the technology is pretty pervasive.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

According to his bio on CBS.com, he has been a hip hop break-dancer since he was 6.

Bob Hearts Abishola Cast: Travis Wolfe, Jr.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> They brought Carrie Fisher back to life. Avatar wasn't real. Nor was Gollum. Of course they can put a face on a body to fake a stunt. The only question is do they want to spend the time/money. I used Jib Jab to show the technology is pretty pervasive.


Someone definitely did it to Sam Elliott. And the movement of "his" legs was too symmetrical to be real, aside from not being possible for a human.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

What is Abishola doing at Bob's workplace? Doesn't she have a job? 

One theory is that since nurses are needed at all times, perhaps she took the day off to take care of Bob's mom. And mess up his life. There's no way these two are going to end up together.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

So if the one guy from Nigeria has a degree, why was he not promoted after Bob put him and the other Nigerian man in charge?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> So if the one guy from Nigeria has a degree, why was he not promoted after Bob put him and the other Nigerian man in charge?


Same reason why doctors from Africa work in gas stations. In this case, Bob didn't know.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Same reason why doctors from Africa work in gas stations. In this case, Bob didn't know.


Well, he finally did speak up. He should have said something earlier.

On "Sunnyside" a doctor drove a cab. I've forgotten which country in Africa he was from. He did practice medicine in some episodes of the series, hoping he wouldn't get caught, but his patients had no other options.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I feel like I missed an episode. It doesn't seem like Bob and Abishola are far enough along for what happened last night.

Also, Abishola looks really strange jumping up and down. It doesn't fit her personality. 

And while she wasn't this way to Bob, I was not surprised when the American nurse told her what people were saying about her.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> And while she wasn't this way to Bob, I was not surprised when the American nurse told her what people were saying about her.


Wasn't she? I seem to remember Bob cutting through the formality.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HarleyRandom said:


> I feel like I missed an episode. It doesn't seem like Bob and Abishola are far enough along for what happened last night.
> 
> Also, Abishola looks really strange jumping up and down. It doesn't fit her personality.
> 
> And while she wasn't this way to Bob, I was not surprised when the American nurse told her what people were saying about her.


Except that, I thought that the jumping was almost like a parody of jumping, the most that she would do.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The jumping was perfect. As in: I am doing this because someone said I should, but it makes no sense.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I thought the jumping was perfectly in-character for her because it was so awkward.


I agree that this week's episode felt out-of-place from the recent episodes. It felt like they wanted to do a Valentine's episode, so they did, whether it fit the continuity or not.

Wasn't the last episode the one where Bob got drunk and crashed the forklift at the warehouse? You'd expect there to be some repercussions from that. Also, last episode, Dot was finally feeling well enough to go into the office, and this week, she was back to being bedridden.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> ....... There's no way these two are going to end up together.


I put this in the Sam and Diane bucket... you get them together and then the show goes downhill. It's the tension and ALMOST getting together that makes the show work as well as it does.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> I put this in the Sam and Diane bucket... you get them together and then the show goes downhill. It's the tension and ALMOST getting together that makes the show work as well as it does.


I don't see it that way. The dynamic is different. This is more Mike and Molly than Cheers.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jlb said:


> I put this in the Sam and Diane bucket... you get them together and then the show goes downhill. It's the tension and ALMOST getting together that makes the show work as well as it does.


I never liked Diane. I liked Rebecca.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Wasn't she? I seem to remember Bob cutting through the formality.


If she had been the way she was described nothing would have ever happened between them.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Although I could be remembering it wrong. But I sure don't remember her being that uptight.

Now if there is supposed to be a romance, Queen Lulu from last night's "God Friended Me" would be a better candidate in my view.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Apparently I'm not the only one who thought there was an episode missing,

TV Q&A: 'Bob (Hearts) Abishola,' 'Washington,' 'Anne with an E,' sports on WTAE's morning news


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I watch The Neighborhood and Bob ❤Abishola. When comparing the two I have to admit that the writing on Bob's show is far superior to The Neighborhood. I really like Chuck Lorre's track record. (Mom, Big Bang Theory, Young Sheldon, 2 1/2 Men, The Kominsky Method).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm at least glad someone on network TV thinks sex should wait until marriage.

I'm still having trouble seeing these two as a couple.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

CBS promotes this show using a photo where Abishola has short hair and even her face looks different. She did one of the African American History Month lessons looking like that. Their history is our history, she says. Well, technically not since she apparently came from Africa, but she's American now.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't care for Bob's attitude toward religion. It's funny, but he was kind of disrespectful. On the other hand, my church isn't like Abishola's either. People are happy but not judgmental. We had one pastor over 20 years ago who seemed to want to save everyone and, while he didn't come right out and say it, we knew what he was thinking. He didn't last long.

I was pleased with Bob's attitude toward his ex-wife in the next episode. It was really funny but not realistic the way Abishola and her friend rushed through the building. I want to know where they tape that show. Do they reuse the same set of stairs or is the building really that tall?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought his attitude was typical of people who are non-observant and cynical. Could he have been more respectful? Sure, but he also had to bite his tongue more than once.

Maybe the same set of stairs from BBT?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

HarleyRandom said:


> I . It was really funny but not realistic the way Abishola and her friend rushed through the building. I want to know where they tape that show. Do they reuse the same set of stairs or is the building really that tall?


 If only they could invent something that you could carry around to talk to people a distance away.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HarleyRandom said:


> I was pleased with Bob's attitude toward his ex-wife in the next episode. It was really funny but not realistic the way Abishola and her friend rushed through the building. I want to know where they tape that show. Do they reuse the same set of stairs or is the building really that tall?


At least on "The Big Bang Theory," the many scenes on the (3?) flights of stairs used a single set of stairs. It's why they call it acting.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> I thought his attitude was typical of people who are non-observant and cynical. Could he have been more respectful? Sure, but he also had to bite his tongue more than once.


Since I like Bob, I can probably agree with you.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm a week behind. Abishola has been really nice to Bob's ex. Bob has not, but that's understandable. He was at least polite to her. She and his mom get along too well.

Bob's sister needs to go and stay away. Her relationship with the Nigerian man whose name I can't remember was just creepy.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Last night's episode was one of my least favorites. Too much Mom and sister. Too little Abisola and her aunt and uncle.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

"Let's hit the Roulette table. Bet it all on Black."

"You bet it all on black when you got in my car."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> "Let's hit the Roulette table. Bet it all on Black."
> 
> "You bet it all on black when you got in my car."


"When do you sleep?"

"When I am driving."


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok--there were some good lines...


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

stellie93 said:


> Last night's episode was one of my least favorites. Too much Mom and sister. Too little Abisola and her aunt and uncle.


Agreed. If they were going to ship the sister off, leave her there and pretend she never existed.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> "When do you sleep?"
> 
> "When I am driving."


I wondered that myself, and yeah, that was a good one.

I thought she usually worked during the day but I guess taking care of Bob's mom is her day job now &#8230; but wait. She still eats with her friends.

The hospital looked quite busy for 2 in the morning.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Is it my imagination or did they never have a season finale?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Suspended due to Covid 19


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Reminder... the second season of Bob❤Abishola starts next Monday, Nov 16.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This says "Season". Do we need to start a new one?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> This says "Season". Do we need to start a new one?


The last couple years, when I've started threads for sitcoms, I label them "Season Threads", so they can live forever.

Or as long as Bob :hearteyes: Abishola.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay, just wanted to make sure.

I am currently watching both Season 1 and Season 5 of "This Is Us". I make sure not to comment on the Season 1 episodes where it says Season 5, but the Season 1 thread is long gone.

This is one reason for separate season threads.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> This is one reason for separate season threads.


I agree, and don't think I've ever created a "Season Thread" for a drama that wasn't season specific. But I figure for the average sitcom (BBT excluded), an ongoing thread works.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Did anyone else think the backgrounds in several scenes looked green-screened? For example, when they were sitting at "their bench", it clearly appeared to be a green-screen behind them. I don't recall it ever looking like that before. Maybe Covid changes?


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

They have always been.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Did anyone else think the backgrounds in several scenes looked green-screened? For example, when they were sitting at "their bench", it clearly appeared to be a green-screen behind them. I don't recall it ever looking like that before. Maybe Covid changes?


Always knew they were green screened, but omg the scenes in premiere were hysterically bad

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I finally saw the episode. I keep hoping one of these days all of Bob's relatives will just disappear. I like Bob too much to make this just a show about the Nigerians, but I would certainly continue watching just them. And the nurse with an attitude.

It was nice to see Abishola's son for a change.

Tunde had the best lines in the episode. Also, the lunch lady whatever her name is was funny in the man's room.

I really thought the jeweler was going to get even when they came back for the ring. No such luck. Bob shouldn't have taken the ring back because there could have been a short delay.

Am I the only one who still can't see these two as a couple?

I couldn't believe one of the names in the credits. I guess Susan Ruttan was going to get old.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Totally agree about Bob's family, they add nothing (even comedy) to the show.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I suppose I liked seeing Bob's brother actually work. But the only good thing about going to that very noisy club was the two Nigerians being funny.

I agree that Bob should have let Abishola talk. She's intelligent enough to have conversations with those business people. Actually, I didn't know she had done so much with her life until last night. Did they ever tell us?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I suppose I liked seeing Bob's brother actually work. But the only good thing about going to that very noisy club was the two Nigerians being funny.
> 
> I agree that Bob should have let Abishola talk. She's intelligent enough to have conversations with those business people. Actually, I didn't know she had done so much with her life until last night. Did they ever tell us?


Love the "two Nigerians."

They never told us about her background other than her marriage. They did have to cut season one short. Maybe it was going to be covered there.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Whatever show it was, another show mentioned genital mutilation. I hope this show never mentions that. That is something that happens in Nigeria.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

They have to start writing the sister different. She's become so annoying, my love for this show is waning.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The brother and sister have always been annoying. I liked the idea of the other nurse working with Mama. They're funny together.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

stellie93 said:


> The brother and sister have always been annoying.


I wish they'd get rid of these two and put Goodwin and his cousin in charge of the company, reporting to Bob. Goodwin has brains and his cousin will be good for laughs regardless.


stellie93 said:


> I liked the idea of the other nurse working with Mama. They're funny together.


They are. I've never liked that nurse so much. But we had no reason to "like" her.

If I haven't said it (I might have) I first remember her as the secretary whose boyfriend was an African-American cop from up North in a small Southern town where all the white people were morons. She has had so many roles over the years. Including Will Smith's mom on "Fresh Prince" for a few guest appearances.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> If I haven't said it (I might have) I first remember her as the secretary whose boyfriend was an African-American cop from up North in a small Southern town where all the white people were morons.


Carter Country - Wikipedia


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Ha! Carter Country. Handle it Roy! Handle it! Handle it!

I too don't really like Bob's family. They could get rid of them all and the show wouldn't skip a beat.

As a side note, this show has the worst opening credits I've ever seen. I have no idea what the actual actors names are who play in the show since they are all mashed together in that awful opening.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Donbadabon said:


> As a side note, this show has the worst opening credits I've ever seen. I have no idea what the actual actors names are who play in the show since they are all mashed together in that awful opening.


At least they aren't as disgusting as B Positive.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Donbadabon said:


> Ha! Carter Country. Handle it Roy! Handle it! Handle it!
> 
> I too don't really like Bob's family. They could get rid of them all and the show wouldn't skip a beat.
> 
> As a side note, this show has the worst opening credits I've ever seen. I have no idea what the actual actors names are who play in the show since they are all mashed together in that awful opening.


You've got to admit the music is good, though.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Bob's family is annoying, and the brother/sister are not even funny. Unfortunately, they seem to be giving them even more screen time. Ugh.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought we were finally going to get an episode without the worthless kids. Nope. But it was mostly good, and I liked the comments about how the kids other than Bob were worthless. Bob saved his family's company and I respect him for what he has done. Unlike a certain Donald who was given his Daddy's company to run and went bankrupt multiple times.

Still, someone is seeing something I'm not seeing. Normally when a couple bickers like that, you know they're going to still end up together. I still can't see Bob and Abishola as a couple, as much as I enjoy the separate storylines. There's just something missing for me when those two are together.

I miss Molly. Every night at the top of the screen (Roamio) when I am choosing what to watch, there is a list of shows on right now or shows I might be interested in, and there is Bob when he was Mike.

91 when I was in school was a B. And when I was in college it was normally 90 that was an A, but one professor decided 93 was an A and said if you think that's what A should be in high school, no. A should be 90 in high school and 93 in college. And after one day in his class and hearing his expectations, I knew I wasn't likely to even make a B with him and I changed professors.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad it's not just me! I like the mother because, well maybe partially because she's played by Ebersole. But the brother and sister are beyond obnoxious and annoying. I'm good with everybody else. I've always liked Vernee Watson and agree that she and Ebersole are a good match in scenes.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I really enjoyed the vacuum cleaner robot subplot. I was sad when he sent it away. 

“Go! It’s a dirty world out there!”


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was pleased to see Bob's former mother-in-law from "Mike and Molly" on "Call Me Kat".


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, they did it. They finally found a way to make Bob's brother funny. As for what they did with the wrong size socks, I don't see why they couldn't have added a new line for babies, but I guess an insurance scam is the most profitable route.

Bob wouldn't go for it. He's too moral. And I thought Abishola wouldn't stay over because of her faith.

Goodwin and his cousin were funny as usual. And Tunde and his wife when Bob couldn't possibly say anything about the food that would please them.

But Kemi's contribution was by far the biggest. And it's so funny she's the lunch lady trying to diagnose Bob when Abishola is a nurse sitting right there. Kemi is annoying in a good way, meaning she's entertaining. Meanwhile, Abishola is just uptight and I still have trouble seeing her and Bob having a permanent relationship. 

And then Bob gets to the CVS and finds out Kemi's boyfriend will no longer wait on him. Bob just couldn't get a break in this episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I haven't had time to watch this week's episode yet but when I heard the stars would be on "Let's Make a Deal" I just had to see that. They were at home an appeared by technology, and a contestant won depending on how many of certain items each of the stars had at home. When the host introduced them he said he was going to have difficulty pronouncing one of the names. So he said it really slowly. "Bil-ly Gar-dell". He knew this man because they had worked together before.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was about to watch two at once and then realized I would miss "Jeopardy" if I did. If I went to bed at the normal time, which of course I'm going to do unless it's New Year's Eve. And they would have to do a two-part episode. Maybe I'll see the rest tonight.

The first part, where Abishola's husband comes to Detroit, may have been the best episode yet.

There's no way she's going to go along with his macho attitude. She's changed.

That woman, or the women, in the Nigerian market looked so much like Abishola I thought maybe that was her in the past.

I thought maybe Abishola was developing a more pleasant relationship with her son. Nope. She's the way she has always been.

Bob was pleasant enough to the man but there's a real challenge ahead.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Things are about to get interesting. Or maybe not. Bob got his high powered lawyer and it turns out Abishola's husband has her own high-powered lawyer. And when Bob's lawyer got scared, that was funny. But it's starting to look like there may be hope.

Abishola is not happy with her pastor. That could be bad.

Goodwin and his cousin were no help but at least they were funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Did you not watch to the end of the show before posting?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I did, but I don't even remember now what happened at the end. I posted about what may be about to happen.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Please tell me that was the last episode of "Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist". At least the "music" was recorded and they weren't singing it. Actually, the first song was pretty close to my taste.

I'm confused. Abishola's family are good Christians, but Christians don't believe in reincarnation. Nigerians apparently do.

There's something about the third song that makes me think of Dr. Seuss. I don't think the actual song was used in any of the animated Dr. Seuss TV specials but there's something about it that reminds me of those.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Not a fan of musicals, or musical interludes in normal shows, but this was okay. Didn't last too long, and fit the scene. Plus watching Billy Gardell shake & jive in that last segment was worth it! 

Bob







Abishola got a shout-out today on Jeopardy!:up:


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

This latest episode, with the dancing, is the only episode that I thought was lame. I hope it doesn't continue, otherwise it will be a jump the shark moment.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm fairly confident this isn't the start of Bob {Glees} Abishola.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think anyone would know it and I might not have gotten it except the name of the company was mentioned several times this week, either in the dialogue or just on screen.

Compression socks I would have known even if I didn't know the company name.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

jamesbobo said:


> This latest episode, with the dancing, is the only episode that I thought was lame. I hope it doesn't continue, otherwise it will be a jump the shark moment.


 Yeah, the ffwd button got a workout.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

But... what's not to love!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Makes a great ipecac.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The Neighborhood, Bob Hearts Abishola Score Early Renewals at CBS


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh, great, the kids have taken over the dancing.

I never thought I'd see the day Abishola would let her son do what he wants. And she took Bob literally when he mentioned the hat. Of course she's smart, but occasionally these things get in the way and make her funny.

Once again, the Nigerian employees were funny. This time it was soccer (and I'm amazed the younger man called it that).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I can't help but think in real life how dumb it would be to let the father take the son out of the country.
Once the kid is gone, the dad could keep him forever. And his character seems the type to do it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This week's episode was really good. I could have done without Bob's siblings but his mom's comments about her children were fun.

Interesting that someone from Africa is willing to waste food. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of starving people in Nigeria.

I hadn't considered that Dele's father wouldn't bring him back but other than that I think it's a good idea to see where he came from.

I was so relieved Kemi hadn't changed glasses. Whatever was wrong with that one pair was very distracting. It may have been some kind of reflection or maybe there really are yellow frames.

I had to look up Dele's name because I've never seen it spelled before.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Interesting that someone from Africa is willing to waste food. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of starving people in Nigeria.


There are plenty of people starving in this country and we waste huge amounts of food.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

eddyj said:


> There are plenty of people starving in this country and we waste huge amounts of food.


Some people say there is no true poverty in this country. Africa is where people are said to be starving.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Some people say there is no true poverty in this country. Africa is where people are said to be starving.


Some people are living in a dream world.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This week's episode was good.

Abishola's mom's difficulty with using a computer, Goodwin's American accent (I wish he'd use that more often, because these African accents are so hard to understand sometimes), Bob taking advice from Tunde.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This week's may have been the best yet. Or maybe not. No, there have been funnier episodes.

But Abishola being in charge was certain to be a disaster. We know what she's like. None of those nurses or nursing assistants (if there were nursing assistants, which many of the ones working were when I was a patient) were able to live up to her high standards and many of them managed to change shifts to get away from her. In Nigeria, based on what we are told on this show, the work ethic is such she probably would have been successful.

But she doesn't really want to be in charge. She wants to take care of patients. I disagree that she should be a doctor. I always wondered why someone as smart as she was didn't try to do that, but for those watching this show, that would just be too much. I think she could be a nurse practitioner. That would likely require less education but given how long this series might last, she might still not be finished. And I know we don't want to go through eight years of medical school and who knows how many years of residency.

I had wondered how Tunde and Olu made their money. Now we know. I loved Dele's response when asked if he would cure cancer. Abishola would settle for nothing less!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I was surprised to see Abishola's son in this episode. Isn't he supposed to be in Nigeria with his father?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good question. Has he already gone and come back or he didn't leave yet? Or they're showing the episodes out of order. ???


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

He is supposed to go during his summer vacation. Maybe the will coincide with the summer hiatus.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A very good episode last night.

I don't like seeing Kemi like that, but it is often the case that it adds to the quality of a show and of the talent of a comic actor to show the character not being funny.

The group at the church mentioned Genesis but unless multiple books of the Bible were mentioned, Jonah is in Jonah--AND he was swallowed by a fish, not a whale. Also, Christians shouldn't be gossiping.

And Abishola shouldn't be doing anything with Bob until they are married. She said she would wait. Now they're in bed together?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Abishola weakened in the no sex before marriage so not a surprise. 

The allusion to Jonah wasn’t necessarily part of the lesson on genesis. It was used by Chewie’s mother. No one said it was in genesis. 

Finally, some people still call it a whale. There are lots of translations of the Bible. LDS teaches it as a whale to children, for example. 

Finally. It’s a comedy not a documentary.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> The allusion to Jonah wasn't necessarily part of the lesson on genesis. It was used by Chewie's mother. No one said it was in genesis.


I got the impression Jonah was mentioned somehow so I don't know whether they covered material from two books or the writers were lazy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I got the impression Jonah was mentioned somehow so I don't know whether they covered material from two books or the writers were lazy.


Or she just brought up Jonah to be mean spirited. Not everyone talks linearly and logically. She didn't say when they discussed Jonah that night. Sheesh. Have some fun.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Or she just brought up Jonah to be mean spirited. Not everyone talks linearly and logically. She didn't say when they discussed Jonah that night. Sheesh. Have some fun.


Read the cat's message.

Another good episode but I can't believe Abishola's going through with it. Everyone knows that unless they skip over it, we're going to have to endure her going through college and medical school. Although I've known a few TV series that actually did skip to the future. There's almost no way even a successful series is going to last that long ("Supernatural" and "Smallville" are a few examples I can think of, and the Fox animated comedies) and we're going to "drop out" in the middle.

I was impressed with Gloria's story but it was a shame what ended up happening. But the actress has played so many nurses.

It's kind of funny how Tunde treated Bob when he came over to fix the dishwasher but as someone who needs "a guy" to come over anytime stuff needs fixing, I had sympathy for Bob. And I don't really have the money to pay "a guy" but I don't know how to do stuff. I needed plenty of help once I went beyond the Series 2 TiVo, though I had always avoided VCRs that were separate because they would be so hard to deal with. The Series 2 I could handle on my own, as it turned out.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I went looking to see if there was a writing/director change as the last few episodes have moved from a solid comedy theme to comedy with some serious storylines.

But what I found is that the actor that plays Kami was originally brought in by Chuck Lorre as a consultant because he did a Google search for Nigerian comics. Then after auditioning and landing the role of Kami and consulting on the pilot, Lorre made her a writer and co-creator.

Since it's Chuck Lorre sitcom on CBS, it'll probably have a long run just because I think CBS gives Lorre a lot of leeway.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Abishola is getting on my last nerve. At least she had a tender moment with her son at the end, but her uptight demanding attitude has finally pushed me over the edge. The only way I can stand her is if she occasionally is more relaxed, but there weren't enough of those last night. I don't think there were any except that very last scene. 

Her friends I can still stand, so I could at least enjoy her chasing her son around with that phone app. Or maybe Bob was with her in one of those scenes. Bob I always like.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Billy Gardell is doing an Ozempic commercial. He's really good. Of course, he always is.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Billy Gardell is doing an Ozempic commercial. He's really good. Of course, he always is.


I just saw that today also. It's always kinda weird when a well-known, and currently very employed actor, does something like this. Especially a TV person.

Tonight is the penultimate episode of this season.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Abishola was a lot more fun this time. Not to mention pretty. People say she is pretty but normally I don't see it.

Bob's brother and sister moved out? It seems like they live with Bob.

It does seem pointless for Bob's mom to have her own house when Bob has such a big place.

It was so funny Tunde and Olu have become too American.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A fun episode but a sad ending.

Bob's relatives were annoying but seemed to contribute something for a change.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> A fun episode but a sad ending.
> 
> Bob's relatives were annoying but seemed to contribute something for a change.


I kept thinking this could have led into a _Bull_ crossover (a recent Bull episode had T.A.C. defending a child retrieval agent; Abishola and Bob could have hired him to get Dele back).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I hope Billy Gardell is taking care of himself. On his commercial he mentions he has lost weight. And the drug is for diabetes. I had a neighbor who looked like him, only with glasses, and he had diabetes, and his wife looked like Billy's former co-star Melissa McCarthy. I don't think they knew the show "Mike and Molly" but would have been amazed. And this neighbor moved away years ago but I would see him when we both went to the mountains at the same time. Except last year when his health problems would have surely kept him from venturing out. It was announced at church several Sundays ago he had died. I will say that when I was in their motel room for a visit, they had plenty of junk food. Billy seems to be more serious about his health and I hope he'll be around a long time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I hope Billy Gardell is taking care of himself. On his commercial he mentions he has lost weight. And the drug is for diabetes. I had a neighbor who looked like him, only with glasses, and he had diabetes, and his wife looked like Billy's former co-star Melissa McCarthy. I don't think they knew the show "Mike and Molly" but would have been amazed. And this neighbor moved away years ago but I would see him when we both went to the mountains at the same time. Except last year when his health problems would have surely kept him from venturing out. It was announced at church several Sundays ago he had died. I will say that when I was in their motel room for a visit, they had plenty of junk food. Billy seems to be more serious about his health and I hope he'll be around a long time.


Jesus. If being overweight and having diabetes was an immediate death sentence, the population of the United States would be drastically lower.

The drug Gardell is in is for type II. I use it. It works well. Most diabetics (even overweight ones) are mostly in control of their disease. It will probably be a contributing factor to our deaths eventually but everyone has something that will contribute to their deaths.

Such drama.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Jesus. If being overweight and having diabetes was an immediate death sentence, the population of the United States would be drastically lower.
> 
> The drug Gardell is in is for type II. I use it. It works well. Most diabetics (even overweight ones) are mostly in control of their disease. It will probably be a contributing factor to our deaths eventually but everyone has something that will contribute to their deaths.
> 
> Such drama.


I'm not saying Gardell isn't taking care of himself. Based on what he says in the commercial he seems to be.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm not saying Gardell isn't taking care of himself. Based on what he says in the commercial he seems to be.


Other side of the talk: he's an actor. "What he says". Right.


----------



## memekiller (May 31, 2021)

HarleyRandom said:


> Interesting that someone from Africa is willing to waste food. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of starving people in Nigeria.
> .


Terrible stereotype typical of Americans. Believe it or not, throughout West Africa (including Nigeria), food is not only abundant, but West Africans are even more picky about their food than Americans, and if it's not prepared to standard, will definitely throw it away. In general, the quality of food you'd typically get in a West African family is far higher than what Americans eat. I once took a huge Perdue chicken to the parents of a woman I was dating in up-country Africa, and later learned her mom had thrown it away because American chickens are tasteless and not worth eating. They also feed Tilapia to their dogs and cats as it's considered a trash fish (Red Snapper is the fish of choice on the African coast, and dried Norwegian fish), whereas in the US it's now a pricey menu item in NYC restaurants. LOL.

In Africa, the women arise at 4:30 am to get the greens, meat, fish, eggplant, etc. at the local market. Always fresh, and then slow-cooked for 4-5 hours in various styles, and mid-day meal is usually the only big meal of the day. Most Americans have never tasted food slow-cooked from scratch with every ingredient freshly-picked. The only places I've traveled where the food is more appealing to me are Italy and Japan, where quality in food preparation is revered, as it is in West Africa.

Sorry, just had to set the record straight.


----------



## memekiller (May 31, 2021)

HarleyRandom said:


> Some people say there is no true poverty in this country. Africa is where people are said to be starving.


You could fit the continental US into Africa almost four times. Africa is a huge continent. In some parts of the US, people are starving. In other parts, they have an abundance of food. Same with Africa. The places where people are starving in Africa are refugee camps in areas of conflict, and where desertification is destroying the arable land. If you were to travel in Africa, the hospitality is such that if you knock on a door at 3am unannounced (assuming you're friends of family), the woman of the house will climb out of bed and prepare food for you in the middle of the night. It's required in the culture. And heaven help you if you don't finish the food, as that's a sign that it wasn't up to standard.


----------



## memekiller (May 31, 2021)

HarleyRandom said:


> This week's may have been the best yet. Or maybe not. No, there have been funnier episodes.
> 
> But Abishola being in charge was certain to be a disaster. We know what she's like. None of those nurses or nursing assistants (if there were nursing assistants, which many of the ones working were when I was a patient) were able to live up to her high standards and many of them managed to change shifts to get away from her. In Nigeria, based on what we are told on this show, the work ethic is such she probably would have been successful.
> 
> But she doesn't really want to be in charge. She wants to take care of patients. I disagree that she should be a doctor. I always wondered why someone as smart as she was didn't try to do that, but for those watching this show, that would just be too much. I think she could be a nurse practitioner. That would likely require less education but given how long this series might last, she might still not be finished. And I know we don't want to go through eight years of medical school and who knows how many years of residency.


Having dated a number of West African women, this episode is probably closest to how other Africans perceive Nigerians. Nigerians are great self-promoters, yet their work ethic isn't greater than others such as Ghanaians, and probably less than Sothos or Xhlosas. Nigerians tend to be extremely ambitious, assertive and into status, the qualities you see Abishola representing in this episode.

The funniest thing about this whole show is the premise of Bob being a socks salesman and getting to her heart by gifting her some socks. OMG, I was crying tears, as in the real world you give an attractive Nigerian woman such a gift, she'll dump you immediately. She wants the Mercedes and jewelry, baby. And you probably can't afford her.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

memekiller said:


> The funniest thing about this whole show is the premise of Bob being a socks salesman and getting to her heart by gifting her some socks. OMG, I was crying tears, as in the real world you give an attractive Nigerian woman such a gift, she'll dump you immediately. She wants the Mercedes and jewelry, baby. And you probably can't afford her.


Stereotype much?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't even remember which newspaper columnist now and I should have posted when I read it. The columnist was explaining why affirmative action is not necessary, using Nigerians who had moved to this country as an example. He said they had a stronger work ethic than most people. Anyone who has watched this show would certainly believe it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

On another site people are saying Gardell isn't taking good care of himself. They are saying if he really was, and his drug ad was really selling a healthy lifestyle, there would be a big difference in what he's doing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Chalk up another (sort of) nurse role for Vernee Watson. Watching an old Superstore and she works in the financial department of the hospital Amy goes to have her baby.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

That was actually a good episode. I didn't think I would like them being in Nigeria. Plenty of great footage of what I assume is Lagos, and apparently they were able to fake everything where the cast members appeared.

Abishola is coming around on the idea her son won't be with her. I guess that's okay as long as he has the best of everything.

I especially liked Tunde pretending he was American.

And I was pretty sure that airport wasn't that old.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

It's a good thing I didn't watch the episode I recorded last night, though yesterday was a very strange day and I'm glad it's over.

As I was scrolling down I saw I had another episode to watch. I had not seen the wedding, and that was quite an adventure.

Of course Goodwin and Kofu weren't invited! Who's going to run the company if all of Bob's family are in Nigeria? Actually, who's going to run the company if Bob is in Nigeria?

The women wore such beautiful clothes all throughout the episode. And there were all these cultural differences that had to be dealt with, but Bob really tried to do everything right.

Abishola looks so pretty in a dress. And I mean an ordinary dress. It's just not the obvious when she's dressed for work.

Bob's siblings weren't the embarrassing ones for a change, and I think they really tried.

But Abishola's mother and aunt gave us most of the drama. That was great.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I kind of feel a letdown now that it has happened. I still don't see them as right for each other.

Still, they found plenty of sources for comedy in the episode I saw last night. Bob has to give up so much in his house to make Abishola happy. Abishola gives boring parties. Her relatives are kicking Abishola out. Goodwin and Kofo not being invited (but what was Bob going to do, close the business?). And that huge Moroccan couch. And I thought surely Bob was going to bring home whatever you call that thing that looks like a sofa but is three recliners.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Regarding the latest episode, 11/1/21, I can't figure out why the mom and the daughter are on the bus or even how they got there. I know why the son is.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am a little tired of the Kemi story line. But since she is one of the creators and producer, I think we are stuck with it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I like Kemi. I don’t care for Chewy and his mom.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I like Kemi. I don't care for Chewy and his mom.


Right, it is that story line I am talking about, not the character.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I like Kemi. I don't care for Chewy and his mom.


Agree. Although it was nice to see something other than Bob and Abishola together, which I was worried would change in a way I didn't like now that they're married. Turns out it wasn't unpleasant in the few scenes they had together.

For once I enjoyed a storyline about Bob's brother, especially the way he interacted with Goodwin.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

So has no one seen the Nov. 8 episode yet? I forgot to watch the Nov. 1 episode and now I'm a week behind.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> So has no one seen the Nov. 8 episode yet? I forgot to watch the Nov. 1 episode and now I'm a week behind.


I'm guessing we all saw it. Interesting episode... SPOILERS!

Bob Hearts Abishola's Gina Yashere on the Mixed Response to Morenike's Sexuality: 'It's All About Authenticity'


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was all set to watch the most recent episode (this week's was a rerun, right?) and saw it was too close to bedtime. I had just enough time for the rest of a "Jeopardy" episode I hadn't finished.

I may have posted here about it, but I will again because I saw the second obituary. A big reason why I watch this show is "Mike and Molly" where the actor playing Bob was Mike and Melissa McCarthy, who went on to a big movie career, was Molly.

I had neighbors who looked very much like Mike and Molly, if Mike wore glasses. I'm sure their weight was an important reason for their health problems. He passed away earlier this year and I had intended to visit his wife on the way to the mountains (I used to see them there every year after they moved) but no one answered the door. And today I saw her obituary.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Kemi is such a hypocrite showing up at church. She's the worst sinner on the show. And yet she's fun.

This week it was almost impossible to tell Bob and Abishola were in any kind of relationship, which is fine with me. 

This show is dealing with issues too. It's hard to believe that in Nigeria they'd treat gays even worse than some people do here, although I guess in places like Iran it's even worse. They made that story interesting.

Goodwin is upset about not getting a promotion, but consider this. Kofo is doing the job that was being done by Bob's sister. Goodwin ought to be grateful for that. Kofo thinks it's a big deal but Bob's sister!

On the other hand, Bob could retire one day and he did leave to get married. Goodwin was in charge then. I do believe Goodwin has the ability to move up to the offices and prepare for the day he can run the whole company.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> It's hard to believe that in Nigeria they'd treat gays even worse than some people do here,


LGBT rights in Nigeria - Wikipedia


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Bob finally gave Goodwin what he asked for, though not yet. Goodwin won't get the promotion soon because Bob's not going anywhere. But I knew that was what should happen. I'm surprised Bob didn't say that Goodwin already had run the company and that's why he didn't go to Nigeria.

Bob's looking thin?

The storyline with Bob' s sister was ridiculous but at least Kemi was there.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow, Abishola's mom is demanding. It was bad enough when she was just on the phone, but when she shows up in person, it's constant. No one can please her.

Bob made some good points. He kept that business going and I've always seen him as a success. No need to expand. 

Interesting that Olu and her sister get along again once Tunde leaves.

And from what I know about them Tunde cannot afford the Hilton. He should probably stay where the 4400 are staying.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> And from what I know about them Tunde cannot afford the Hilton. He should probably stay where the 4400 are staying.


He has points.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> He has points.


Oh, right, I remember he was going to let Abishola's mom use them.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remembered. If they want to make a joke about a losing sports team, even I know about the Lions.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Interesting that Olu and her sister get along again once Tunde leaves.


It is all posturing. Once the "audience" leaves, they don't have to act any more.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Didn't watch yet but getting it ready for anyone who did.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Didn't watch yet but getting it ready for anyone who did.


I don't think that's something that is necessary to do. I relieve you of the duty.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Last night's episode was good but I get tired of Abishola being so uptight. I guess her attitude makes it funny.

I couldn't believe Tunde and Olu left Nigeria because they couldn't stand Abishola's mother. I thought there would have been more to it. Goodwin and Kofo are there too, so I wonder how it is that so many Nigerians ended up in Detroit.

Bob has mother-in-law problems now.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Speaking of Bob's mother-in-law, I saw his old mother-in-law on "Call Me Kat" and I liked her better on Bob's old show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Doug's romance with the bus driver is turning out to be fun.

And Abishola's cousin's difficulties are not.

That church is turning out to be quite judgmental. Naturally, everyone points to the other sins that are ignored. 

It continues to amaze me that Kemi attends that church. If anyone is a sinner, she is. Yet she does know her Bible. Well, selected verses.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Renewed for a 4th season...









CBS Issues Early Renewals to 3 Series, Including Freshman Hit Ghosts


Ghosts is in no danger of getting ghosted by CBS: The network has renewed the freshman comedy for a second season




tvline.com


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Renewed for a 4th season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised The Neighborhood is doing so well. I consider Bob ❤ Abishola a much better show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jamesbobo said:


> I'm surprised The Neighborhood is doing so well. I consider Bob ❤ Abishola a much better show.


Both shows have a character that just gets on my nerves. 

I can't see Bob and Abishola staying together if she actually goes to Johns Hopkins. Surely there's a medical school in Michigan or at least nearby. Bob could move to Baltimore and let Goodwin and ... no, not going to happen. He can't leave that company in the hands of that family of his. Just having Goodwin in charge is not going to change that. Also, the show won't work if they try to do that. 

Plotting to get rid of Abishola's mother is a good idea because having her around all the time is really bothering me. I suppose her being so hard on Abishola is entertaining but it's just not making me happy. Even though it's good to see Abishola being the one getting criticized for a change, instead of the other way around.

I did like the dreams. 

I was surprised Bob's mother hasn't walked before now. And now she has to be much more self reliant.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I am not enjoying this show. Maybe if they got rid of Abishola's mother.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

HarleyRandom said:


> I am not enjoying this show. Maybe if they got rid of Abishola's mother.


Abishola would agree.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay, now it's getting better. I skipped the one where Christina got a new job.

The people following the cast around and trying to learn their secrets was funny. And I assume the intention was to put their dirty laundry on TV.

The commercial itself was overdone. There must have been choreography because the dancing was quite good.

I felt bad for Abishola because she looked like an airhead bimbo. We all know she's intelligent but only because they showed her at work would anyone have any clue she had brains. On a related note, food service employee Kemi was in a nurse's uniform.

The best thing is for some reason Abishola's mom was missing.

Oh, and did anyone watch who doesn't also watch "The Neighborhood"? There was a crossover event at the end. Calvin from that show likes the socks and the commercial.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was so hoping Olu and Abishola's mom would have an argument that would lead to her returning to Nigeria. As it is, the mom hasn't left yet but wasn't in the episode about the commercial. I haven't seen this week's episode. 

On the other hand, I did enjoy seeing Olu have a nice day. The Nigerians are so uptight you'd think they never have fun. And it got even better when she started getting along with her sister.

Movie theaters are not getting cheated. They make their money on that first popcorn and that first drink.

Hard to believe Christina's new company was doing so well. I liked the reference to "Shark Tank" though I never watched it. Now whether MaxDot can sue because Christina's ideas were rejected by her mom and accepted at the new company, I wouldn't know.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Does she look like anyone you know?

Strained US hospitals seek foreign nurses amid visa windfall - The Lima News (limaohio.com)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

HarleyRandom said:


> Does she look like anyone you know?
> 
> Strained US hospitals seek foreign nurses amid visa windfall - The Lima News (limaohio.com)


No. She’s cute though.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Beryl said:


> No. She’s cute though.


It seemed like there was some resemblance to me.

And now we know why Olu and Tunde left Nigeria. Which leads us to Abishola leaving as well and moving to where they were.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wait--the sox are all made in China??? They don't do anything but send them out?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Wait--the sox are all made in China??? They don't do anything but send them out?


Yes, pretty much the same as every other item of clothing sold in the US (only a slight exaggeration).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Wait--the sox are all made in China??? They don't do anything but send them out?


They design/engineer them, They create all the specs (material, etc). They find someone to manuf them. They order them. They stock them, market them, sell them, ship them. And they employ dozens of people to do this.

They do everything BUT make them.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

stellie93 said:


> Wait--the sox are all made in China??? They don't do anything but send them out?


When did they say that? 

I did notice on at least one episode that was called a warehouse, not a factory.

I'm curious what that building is in real life.

Also, those large letters explaining whether we are seeing the new episode after being told what happened previously, or when it is later or the next day, were used in another show I watched.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

HarleyRandom said:


> When did they say that?


Oh, that was the new episode I hadn't seen yet.

I don't like this new Bob. The socks are pretty, though.

I've also noticed Bob has lost weight. Now I'm going to associate thinner Bob with mean Bob.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I haven't seen the entire episode because that would have meant staying up until almost midnight. And I only watched what I did because some of my other shows were reruns and the superhero shows got too dark.

Tunde likes rap? I was so hoping a man his age would teach Dele about real music.

I thought we knew Abishola's mom was feeling unappreciated by her husband but maybe Abishola didn't know.

So far it's another good episode.

But thinner Bob just doesn't seem likable. I'm seeing that face and he just looks cranky.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

One more comment I remembered. It was about showing breasts. My reaction to that is yes, to get rid of someone undesirable is a good reason. What excuse did Tracee Ellis-Ross, the Williams sisters and too many other women at the Oscars have?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> One more comment I remembered. It was about showing breasts. My reaction to that is yes, to get rid of someone undesirable is a good reason. What excuse did Tracee Ellis-Ross, the Williams sisters and too many other women at the Oscars have?


As I'm reading this comment, I was desperately trying to remember when breasts came up in this week's episode. Then I made it to the end of your comment. 😁 

Here, I'll save you hunting the link...








2022 Academy Awards telecast (spoilers obviously)


A thread for anyone watching…




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> As I'm reading this comment, I was desperately trying to remember when breasts came up in this week's episode. Then I made it to the end of your comment. 😁
> 
> Here, I'll save you hunting the link...
> 
> ...


I've read it all.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

We were rid of her. WHY???

The Patti LaBelle song was good.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> We were rid of her. WHY???
> 
> The Patti LaBelle song was good.


I actually liked her in this episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I actually liked her in this episode.


She is becoming easier to take, that's for sure.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The show has gotten good again, but Abishola's mom is missing and maybe that's it.

Melissa McCarthy, who was Bob's wife on "Mike and Molly", also appears to have lost weight. 

I had no idea Kemi had done so much for Abishola and she won't let her forget it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This is something I hadn't thought about. Today is the birthday of Nyambi Nyambi, who is Nigerian and was the waiter at Mike's favorite place to eat on "Mike and Molly". Mike is now Bob.

The waiter's name, like Abishola's uncle, was Babatunde, but he went by Samuel.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't care for anything where the focus is Bob's family, but it was nice to see Abishola and Kemi with Gloria this week. They have an interesting relationship.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Finally started watching this show regularly.. IIRC I watched an ep or two of the first season.. and wrongly thought CBS All Access (now Paramount+) had all eps of all shows (unlike most shows available on Hulu).. Oops nope.. so just started with the current season.. (I have SD downloads of at least most of the previous episodes.. but may just wait until it shows up on some streaming service I like to catch up..)

It's not hilarious, but is a light/amusing show to watch a couple of eps while walking on the treadmill at the fitness center.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

If the socks are made in China, why did the episode twice refer to the "factory"? And once again, Bob argued with the man in charge of making the socks.

I had an experience similar to the pharmacist's mother. It was an icy sidewalk and there were people around, and I had to have pins put in my hip. I didn't get to go home that quickly because there was no one to take care of me. I had one relative who was already taking care of another relative after similar surgery. And a doctor has told me that although it wasn't likely, I need to have the surgery she had. After seeing the last episode, I'm even less likely to want to go through with it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> If the socks are made in China, why did the episode twice refer to the "factory"? And once again, Bob argued with the man in charge of making the socks.


When they started, they probably made the socks locally then outsourced as they grew. So, calling the building the factory would be habit. 

Besides, Douglas manufacturers boxes out of flat cardboard.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> When they started, they probably made the socks locally then outsourced as they grew. So, calling the building the factory would be habit.


That's what I thought but then they talked like it was still a factory.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not to get pedantic but the word factory also includes assembly. If they package the socks (maybe even add labels), they are still a factory. That would also include making sock bundles into packages.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Not to get pedantic but the word factory also includes assembly. If they package the socks (maybe even add labels), they are still a factory. That would also include making sock bundles into packages.


A couple of weeks ago, though, they called it a warehouse.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> A couple of weeks ago, though, they called it a warehouse.


It is a warehouse. Many buildings serve two purposes.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I finally got to see this on the night it aired. Christina has such a nice apartment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

With a big sign that says it’s her apartment.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I got started too late watching TV to have time to watch, but I did see "The Neighborhood" where Kemi appeared as a wedding planner.

And the bride's family and the groom wore Nigerian costumes. They were beautiful.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't believe the company gives a bonus to the daughter who doesn't even pretend to work there anymore and nothing to the guy who's running the place. I don't think they can write that off as an expense. Love that Bob can't retire ever because Abishola will never approve.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I was unhappy with that entire scene. First, why is Dottie doing it, and not Bob? That's a president's duty (and delight). Then the question you raise, why Christina? The only money she should get would be distributions to owners, and this wasn't presented as that. And the way Goodwin was overlooked 😒. And that demeaning bird peck they had to do 😩. The whole scenario was belittling, and left a sour taste in my mouth. There was nothing sitcom funny about it.

I can't remember if Dottie still controls the company, or what Bob's share is. If it's Dottie, Bob should make a move. If it's Bob, Bob should make a move.

Yes, I realize they did it to set up the final scene where Goodwin moves to Christina's company, but it was a piss-poor (IMHO) way to do it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I was unhappy with that entire scene. First, why is Dottie doing it, and not Bob?


Only she could set up the momma bird joke. 

I wish that actress would get in a situation where she sings again. I think she only belted a few notes in one episode the first season.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Christina: she wasn’t gone a year and the money was an annual bonus. 

Mom: technically she still controls the company. We’ve seen that before as when she demoted her son.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Shame on them for not promoting Goodwin or doing something else to keep him at the company.

Is there a single TV pastor on a scripted show who isn't accused of some sin?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Something weird happened last night. I double checked to make sure the episodes were reruns and it said on screen everyone was having their season finales.

After a few minutes I was sure I had seen "The Neighborhood". I also double checked this show and it's a good thing I did because I found out "Let's Make a Deal" and "The Price Is Right" will be on. I only watch those in prime time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

If only you had a device that can tell you what is on and record things appropriately.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> If only you had a device that can tell you what is on and record things appropriately.


Well, it would have to tell me, because I'm not going to see these things on my own without being told.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Well, it would have to tell me, because I'm not going to see these things on my own without being told.


Guide data!!!!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Guide data!!!!


I'm not sure where I posted this, but I did say it's easier to set it for a manual recording than to figure out how to use guide data. And even then I have to have a reason. Usually that reason is an ad for the show I want to record.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm not sure where I posted this, but I did say it's easier to set it for a manual recording than to figure out how to use guide data. And even then I have to have a reason. Usually that reason is an ad for the show I want to record.


Every other TiVo owner would disagree with your first statement. Select and click. Done. Manual recordings are laborious and error prone.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> it's easier to set it for a manual recording than to figure out how to use guide data.


Say WHAT?!? I haven't set a manual recording in years. The guide ain't perfect, but it's 99% good enough for my shows. Maybe 99.9%. I can't remember the last time the guide screwed up. Most of my issues come from network interruptions (does Biden always have to speak during Jeopardy?), or sports overruns. Neither of which a manual recoding would handle.

The guide tends to over-record (ie, it didn't know a show was a repeat), rather than miss a recording.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Say WHAT?!? I haven't set a manual recording in years. The guide ain't perfect, but it's 99% good enough for my shows. Maybe 99.9%. I can't remember the last time the guide screwed up. Most of my issues come from network interruptions (does Biden always have to speak during Jeopardy?), or sports overruns. Neither of which a manual recoding would handle.
> 
> The guide tends to over-record (ie, it didn't know a show was a repeat), rather than miss a recording.


It's not a matter of how good it is. It was fine on the Roamio. It's easier to do a manual recording with the Edge.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Every other TiVo owner would disagree with your first statement. Select and click. Done. Manual recordings are laborious and error prone.


Roamio owners would. I did use the Roamio's guide, before the cable guy made the connection to my Edge such that I couldn't remove it. I've never had a reason to move the Roamio to the other room. I never figured out how to use the guide on the Edge and don't intend to.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I think this is the show.

I saw an ad for school supplies for children. There were five colors of markers, four of which were used in the Bic 4-color pen. I had one in the 80s. And someone on this show used it at some point in the season. I meant to post here when I saw it.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

HarleyRandom said:


> I think this is the show.
> 
> I saw an ad for school supplies for children. There were five colors of markers, four of which were used in the Bic 4-color pen. I had one in the 80s. And someone on this show used it at some point in the season. I meant to post here when I saw it.


I saw that, want to say was on Young Sheldon.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm not planning to watch but Billy Gardell will be on something called "Secret Celebrity Renovation" tonight at 8 on CBS.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't even remember how Bob's mom reacted to Abishola but judging from her comments about Douglas' "Mexican" girlfriend probably not too well.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I ran out of half hour episodes to watch so if I had only a half hour and didn't want to watch half of something, the only thing left on the Edge was "The Moodys". Okay, I'm not really that desperate. I still have a bunch of "World's Funniest Animals" and "Would I Lie to You" and I'm dreading those even more but they will have to watched. But, wow, "The Moodys" is bad.

However, the Ghanian nanny is quite appealing (more so than Abishola) and her employer, a middle-aged successful white businessman, is falling for her (sounds familiar). Whether this will lead to anything depends on whether the show is renewed.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

_* Bob Hearts Abishola has promoted Saidah Arrika Ekulona (aka *Abishola’s mother* Ebunoluwa) *to series regular* for Season 4 (premiering Monday, Sept. 19 on CBS), our sister site Deadline reports. _









TVLine Items: Danes Joins Soderbergh Series, Abishola Promotion and More


After starring in shows for Showtime and Apple TV+, Claire Danes is now making her way to HBO Max:




tvline.com


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> _* Bob Hearts Abishola has promoted Saidah Arrika Ekulona (aka *Abishola’s mother* Ebunoluwa) *to series regular* for Season 4 (premiering Monday, Sept. 19 on CBS), our sister site Deadline reports. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is terrible. I was always happy when she wasn't on.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm slowly getting caught up. Too much computer time. Now I've seen the premiere. 

I really like Bob's father and I wish they could make him a regular, but maybe that was just for the one episode.

At the hot dog place, it was like "Quantum Leap". Although this week no one asked Ben who he was talking to either.

I like that Bob is essentially retiring and putting Goodwin in charge. I especially like how Goodwin was in need of a job but didn't let Bob know that. How did that company go from growing so much to laying off people?

I saw Gloria in a commercial but I don't even remember for what. I just know she was good in it. She had an attitude and I think the other man was supposed to be her husband.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've always liked Gardell, and I really like the actor who plays Abishola. But one of the side bits about the show that I really like is Vernee Watson, once again, playing a nurse. I really like her portrayals and have wondered if she really was a nurse since she's played one so many times and so well.

As for Abishola's mother - eh, a little goes a long way.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

sharkster said:


> I've always liked Gardell, and I really like the actor who plays Abishola. But one of the side bits about the show that I really like is Vernee Watson, once again, playing a nurse. I really like her portrayals and have wondered if she really was a nurse since she's played one so many times and so well.
> 
> As for Abishola's mother - eh, a little goes a long way.


Gardell was on "Mike and Molly" and I really liked him there.

I've seen Watson in so many roles. One newspaper article said she was on "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air". That's not the series you list when trying to say what she is famous for. She was Will Smith's mom in a few episodes, but by no means the star.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I watched the wrong episode. Apparently I was remembering incorrectly what happened in last season's finale.

But I watched the right episode if I wanted to be entertained. The first one just wasn't that good, at least to me. I did like seeing Bob visit Goodwin (why was the in the basement?). But all that stuff happening at the church did not work for me. Are there any good moral Christians on TV?

We used to have food before Sunday School, when we had Sunday School. We're going to go back to having that. It has been a while since we ate after church but even before the pandemic it didn't happen that often.

I never thought about what type of wine was used for Communion. We had it yesterday but we have grape juice.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

At the time I went to bed Bob and Abishola were on his boat. I'll finish later.

Another good episode so far but it's starting to look like the company is missing something by not having Bob and Dottie. I had forgotten, if it was ever mentioned, that Max and Dot were the funders of the company and that's where it got its name.

I also want to know if you can buy those socks. Also, what happened to the bad ones? 30 years ago, I think a company called Big Lots would have sold them. Now, Big Lots is no longer a store with different merchandise every week, but a conventional big box type store.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> Gardell was on "Mike and Molly" and I really liked him there.
> 
> I've seen Watson in so many roles. One newspaper article said she was on "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air". That's not the series you list when trying to say what she is famous for. She was Will Smith's mom in a few episodes, but by no means the star.



Watson has a long acting Resume.Dating back to Welcome Back Kotter! yes, I'm that old! I have always loved her roles. She even played on General Hospital!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

cowboys2002 said:


> Watson has a long acting Resume.Dating back to Welcome Back Kotter! yes, I'm that old! I have always loved her roles. She even played on General Hospital!


I don't remember her on "Welcome Back Kotter" but I may have said here that she was on "Carter Country" as the intelligent secretary to the mayor. It was a show set in the South where all the white people were idiots and the only smart people were her and her Black boyfriend who moved from up north to be the only police officer with any intelligence.

Only one of the white people was actually racist. They had to have a stereotype,


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw the rest of the episode and for the first time in a while, I actually enjoyed it when Abishola was uptight and bickering with Bob.

I froze the story about Goodwin. Wow. Not objective at all, and not the truth.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't remember her on "Welcome Back Kotter" but I may have said here that she was on "Carter Country" as the intelligent secretary to the mayor. It was a show set in the South where all the white people were idiots and the only smart people were her and her Black boyfriend who moved from up north to be the only police officer with any intelligence.
> 
> Only one of the white people was actually racist. They had to have a stereotype,


I grew up watching Carter Country!! LOL. In welcome Back Carter, she was Freddie Washington's girlfriend!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

cowboys2002 said:


> I grew up watching Carter Country!! LOL. In welcome Back Carter, she was Freddie Washington's girlfriend!


Oh, wait, I think I remember that.

I was the one who in high school would say things like "Hi there" and "OOO! OOO! OOO!" and "Heh. Heh, Heh."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> Watson has a long acting Resume.Dating back to Welcome Back Kotter! yes, I'm that old! I have always loved her roles. She even played on General Hospital!


Still plays a recurring role on GH. I assume it’s to accommodate Abishola.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cowboys2002 said:


> Watson has a long acting Resume.Dating back to Welcome Back Kotter! yes, I'm that old! I have always loved her roles. She even played on General Hospital!


Yes! Being so used to seeing her in roles as a mature adult, I was surprised when I started watching Kotter not long ago and seeing her as one of the high school students! Kotter was playing on the Antenna channel for a while, on week days at least, and they just recently replaced it with Family Ties in those two mid-afternoon slots.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

sharkster said:


> Yes! Being so used to seeing her in roles as a mature adult, I was surprised when I started watching Kotter not long ago and seeing her as one of the high school students! Kotter was playing on the Antenna channel for a while, on week days at least, and they just recently replaced it with Family Ties in those two mid-afternoon slots.


On that show they all looked like adults.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I continue to enjoy Abishola's attitude. Things are different now. But it's starting to look like Bob and Christina will go back to work.

What I liked best about the episode was seeing Al of "United States of Al". I was hoping he'd become a regular. I saw him on the comedy "Aliens in America" as an exchange student who had trouble adjusting to America. Then he was the assistant Daid spade abused in "Rules of Engagement". The last two seasons he was an immigrant who had served with Americans fighting in Afghanistan and was able to come to the U.S. to live with one of the soldiers and make the adjustment to American life, but that was cancelled.

I think Christina should have been able to keep her job but it was an opportunity to come back to MaxDot. And to annoy those at the hospital.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Pretty much have to be at least in your thirties to play high school student on TV.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remembered. I figured they'd have a container of gas on the boat.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Christina is one of the most irritating characters on TV. I know it's the writing, because she was funny on The Good Place. But she's close to intolerable for me. And to have most of an episode centered around her (and last week also) is killing this show for me.

Also, about half the stories are:

Something happens to irritate Abishola
She over-reacts and all hell breaks loose
Bob tries to mediate, but sleeps on the couch instead
Abishola comes around, with an emotional breakthrough

Wouldn't Step Four eventually lead to less Step one? Not for this show. And it's getting tiring.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Bob is rich enough there should be a room for him to sleep in.

I like how Goodwin is really running things. How did the company survive having Bob in charge?

Christina should assist Kofo, not take his place. He's doing a good job.

Bob's mom is a really good singer.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> Bob's mom is a really good singer.


I guess being a two time Tony Award winner on Broadway might have contributed to her role.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Dele looked like Roger on "Sister, Sister", who should not be considered a role model. I agree that for most respectable jobs he needs neater hair, but some workplaces have a more casual attitude. But such jobs are not what Abishola demands for him.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Dele looked like Roger on "Sister, Sister", who should not be considered a role model. I agree that for most respectable jobs he needs neater hair, but some workplaces have a more casual attitude. But such jobs are not what Abishola demands for him.


What decade do you live in?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

What century!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

What millennium?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

What eon?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The show is still interesting but I think I’m still watching to see just how thin Billy Gardell will become. 

Watching him shrink is like watching Al Sharpton become “a head on a stick”. I’m happy for him though.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Beryl said:


> The show is still interesting but I think I’m still watching to see just how thin Billy Gardell will become.
> 
> Watching him shrink is like watching Al Sharpton become “a head on a stick”. I’m happy for him though.


Al Roker too. He doesn't look right so thin.

This week's was a good episode but I have questions. You can't just go out and buy any sock and call it MaxDot. There are certain expectations. We've seen these socks. The ones Bob and Goodwin saw in Baltimore were good quality (assuming they were all that good) but were they close enough?

This would have made things worse but it seems they would contact other manufacturers and give them specifications and make sure the socks were what MaxDot has been. But if the company was in trouble already, what they did was the best they could do.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

It's a TV show, don't overanalyze it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

It's not "The Simpsons" or "Family Guy" or "Quantum Leap". I like things to be logical. Good quality shows (other than those like I listed where logic goes out the window) get details right.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

But they did address the issue. Both Bob and Goodwin examined the socks, remarked on the good quality, and said they would examine the rest of the cargo (of Bob would). So clearly they are good enough.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

eddyj said:


> But they did address the issue. Both Bob and Goodwin examined the socks, remarked on the good quality, and said they would examine the rest of the cargo (of Bob would). So clearly they are good enough.


Right. Good enough. Maybe people won't notice the difference. In reality, a company would look at those socks and say they were good enough quality and make a deal with who made them.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remembered. There was a commercial for a company that covers gutters so you won't have to clean them, right after Bob said he needed to clean the gutters.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Bob is taking a risk and not listening to Abishola.

And if he lets his brother run the factory it WILL fail.

His sister is more of a marketing person, so maybe not her.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tunde will do the job right, regardless of what it costs Bob.

Bob hasn't yet gotten the message about how much he has to respect his in-laws. We thought he had, but apparently he still has some lessons to learn.

I just got back from my aunt's church. I had not been there in three years, but there were serious cracks in the floor in the educational building. The floors look really good now. Tunde must have done the work!

And I like how Goodwin continues to make Kofo live in fear.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I finally saw an episode from more than a week ago.

Bob is having more trouble than I was expecting. I'm starting to get concerned.

I liked that Dottie took Douglas and Christina's inheritance to help Bob with the new factory. 

I really hope the strike is over soon.

The nurse who was actually working (someone has to) looked like the woman in charge of the history room at the library where I went yesterday, except for the hair color.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw the Family Film Awards on The CW, which I recorded two weeks ago.

Tunde and Olu presented an award and the show won for best ensemble, and they accepted the award.


----------

